# Touchpad showing red light-meyers plow



## bwbsnow (Nov 17, 2008)

My touchpad on meyers plow keeps displaying red light. I have had this problem every season. After checking all connections and reseting, it would work fine. Then while plowing, it would work for a few hours proceeding to do the same thing and eventually burning up the touch pad. I bought another touchpad and the same thing happened again. What could be causing this problem?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It's normally due to a defective coil on the A valve. Head over to the Meyer forums and search "TP" or "touch pad"...been covered many many times. 

If your buying another TP look into the newest pistol grip style, so far they're holing up much much better than the old square and raise button styles of previous design.


----------

